# Enclosure mold



## Kira (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm new to tarantulas. I lack the tricks of the trade at the moment.
I was wondering how I avoid mold in an enclosure? I found some in my t's enclosure the other day. There's coco fiber in his enclosure. Is there something better? I currently have two they're a gbb sling and a B. Albopilosum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 5, 2017)

Both of those (when they are older) do really well on dryer substrate (coco fiber is fine) with a water dish. If you keep the substrate dry and the left over prey/bolus cleaned up you shouldn't have to much trouble with mold.

As slings I keep them on lightly moist substrate (not too wet) and keep the prey items cleaned up. Check that you have adequate ventilation in the enclosure. I've not had much trouble with mold with my slings.

If you post a photo we might be able to tell you if the enclosure is vented enough. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 5, 2017)

Coco fiber is what most people use. Usually, mold is caused by too much sustained moisture. The trick I use for slings is to moisten one side only. Let that side dry out completely, and moisten the other side. Keep that routine going. This way, the mold won't get a chance to grow.

If the mold is on the surface, you can pick it out to minimize spore dispersal.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 5, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Both of those (when they are older) do really well on dryer substrate (coco fiber is fine) with a water dish. If you keep the substrate dry and the left over prey/bolus cleaned up you shouldn't have to much trouble with mold.
> 
> As slings I keep them on lightly moist substrate (not too wet) and keep the prey items cleaned up. Check that you have adequate ventilation in the enclosure. I've not had much trouble with mold with my slings.
> 
> If you post a photo we might be able to tell you if the enclosure is vented enough. Good luck.


Agreed! Ventilation is extremely important.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira (Jun 5, 2017)

They're both in what they came in. Don't judge my makeshift hide. I didn't have much option. Pointers for enclosures would also be greatly appreciated. 
(Perfumes are not sprayed in there. They're just kept in there when they're not ones I use. When they are used, they don't go back into that room.)


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 5, 2017)

Those are great Ts -- I have them both also.

if you have adult Ts (or Ts at least 2") -- mould is cured by simply letting enclosure dry out.  For your two species, a water bowl is all that's needed.
If you have small slings -- then you've already received good advice to just let one section be moist at a time (it's a balance: slings don't dessicate but mould growth isn't encouraged either).
And ventilation makes a big difference!  Damp is fine but if an area always remains damp... you risk mould. (In small enough amounts, mould isn't the end of the world and generally won't harm a sling -- but still, not ideal).  You can also wipe out small amounts of mould with a paper towel or something (but know -- millions of mould spores will still remain).
Good luck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 5, 2017)

Kira said:


> They're both in what they came in. Don't judge my makeshift hide. I didn't have much option. Pointers for enclosures would also be greatly appreciated.
> (Perfumes are not sprayed in there. They're just kept in there when they're not ones I use. When they are used, they don't go back into that room.)


Both of those are large enough to be on dry substrate with a water dish. Keep an eye out for leftover food pieces. That should fix any mold issues you may have.

Good luck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kira (Jun 5, 2017)

Even with the gbb being as small as he is? What size water dish?


Trenor said:


> Both of those are large enough to be on dry substrate with a water dish. Keep an eye out for leftover food pieces. That should fix any mold issues you may have.
> 
> Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd add about 3" more sub to that B albopilosum cage and get rid of that paper box. That's where your mold issues are coming from most like. I'd pick nothing over that box, it looks young enough to still want to burrow too. That's what I let my younger albopilosum s do. 
Can't see anything in the other cage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 5, 2017)

Kira said:


> Even with the gbb being as small as he is? What size water dish?


How long is he from the tip front leg to the back leg? Maybe I was looking at him wrong.

I'd use a gatorade bottle cap for them if room is limited or a 2/4oz condiment cup if it's not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kira (Jun 5, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I'd add about 3" more sub to that B albopilosum cage and get rid of that paper box. That's where your mold issues are coming from most like. I'd pick nothing over that box, it looks young enough to still want to burrow too. That's what I let my younger albopilosum s do.
> Can't see anything in the other cage.


Done deal. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kira (Jun 5, 2017)

Trenor said:


> How long is he from the tip front leg to the back leg? Maybe I was looking at him wrong.
> 
> I'd use a gatorade bottle cap for them if room is limited or a 2/4oz condiment cup if it's not.


He's still very tiny. I'm not sure of his size. I'd say 2 1/2 inches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 5, 2017)

Kira said:


> He's still very tiny. I'm not sure of his size. I'd say 2 1/2 inches.


At 2.5 inches DLS it will be fine with dry substrate and a water dish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Haemus (Jun 5, 2017)

2.5" is leaning towards juvenile stage and may be a little big for that cup.

I have one about that size and I keep it in a veggie container like this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BishopiMaster (Jun 5, 2017)

Dampness does not cause mold, prey items and organic material in addition to dampness do, assuming enclosure has good ventilation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila (Jun 5, 2017)

Is my AF B. albo an odd ball then?

She seriously hovers over her water dish when I do not keep an opposite corner of her sub _slightly _damp. Even when I do keep a corner damp (about 2 thimbles full of water down one corner of her enclosure,) she is prone to hanging out in the damp spot or beside the water dish.

I keep her substrate totally dry besides that...but my gal is a fan of a teensy teensy bit of moisture (besides just the dry sub + water dish combo.)

Just relaying my personal experience here  Have none of you witnessed this sort of thing? I see everyone saying 'dry sub' for albos...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 5, 2017)

Kira said:


> They're both in what they came in. Don't judge my makeshift hide. I didn't have much option. Pointers for enclosures would also be greatly appreciated.
> (Perfumes are not sprayed in there. They're just kept in there when they're not ones I use. When they are used, they don't go back into that room.)


They both would benefit from larger Enclosures. You can usually get Rubbermaid containers or similar products for very cheap.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kira (Jun 6, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> They both would benefit from larger Enclosures. You can usually get Rubbermaid containers or similar products for very cheap.


Thank you. I was planning on re housing my B. Albopulosum Friday. But, I will re home my gbb as well.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 6, 2017)

Kira said:


> He's still very tiny. I'm not sure of his size. I'd say 2 1/2 inches.


I give anything over 1" a water dish, they won't drown.



Leila said:


> Is my AF B. albo an odd ball then?
> 
> She seriously hovers over her water dish when I do not keep an opposite corner of her sub _slightly _damp. Even when I do keep a corner damp (about 2 thimbles full of water down one corner of her enclosure,) she is prone to hanging out in the damp spot or beside the water dish.
> 
> ...


Mine is the same, she wouldn't even burrow until I moistened the substrate near the back of her hide, I think it's a common misconception that they require "bone dry" substrate, probably easier to just tell newbies to keep them dry though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kira (Jun 9, 2017)

Leila said:


> Is my AF B. albo an odd ball then?
> 
> She seriously hovers over her water dish when I do not keep an opposite corner of her sub _slightly _damp. Even when I do keep a corner damp (about 2 thimbles full of water down one corner of her enclosure,) she is prone to hanging out in the damp spot or beside the water dish.
> 
> ...


I've just noticed my guy does that too, hovers over the water dish. 
Also, does the substrate need to be a bit wet for them to burrow?


----------



## Kira (Jun 10, 2017)

They're both in New enclosures. The coco fiber I got had some moisture in the bag. They won't touch it. Are they both okay to stay in there till it dries out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 10, 2017)

Leila said:


> Is my AF B. albo an odd ball then?
> 
> She seriously hovers over her water dish when I do not keep an opposite corner of her sub _slightly _damp. Even when I do keep a corner damp (about 2 thimbles full of water down one corner of her enclosure,) she is prone to hanging out in the damp spot or beside the water dish.
> 
> ...


That's a definite oddball


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 10, 2017)

Kira said:


> They're both in New enclosures. The coco fiber I got had some moisture in the bag. They won't touch it. Are they both okay to stay in there till it dries out?


They will be fine until the sub dries. Make sure the new sub is open and I'm sunlight to speed up the drying process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 10, 2017)

Kira said:


> They're both in New enclosures. The coco fiber I got had some moisture in the bag. They won't touch it. Are they both okay to stay in there till it dries out?


It should not really take too long to dry out - it's not like it was saturated in the bag or anything. If it was the brick that you have to soak to expand it then I would be concerned about it being sopping wet. 

Should be okay to just wait it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 10, 2017)

Kira said:


> They're both in New enclosures. The coco fiber I got had some moisture in the bag. They won't touch it. Are they both okay to stay in there till it dries out?


Also they can burrow in dry sub

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira (Jun 10, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> Also they can burrow in dry sub


Thank you. I was wondering about that. My B. Albopulosum finally came down from the side, my gbb is still on the side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira (Jun 10, 2017)

Also, I was wondering if the enclosure for my gbb is okay. I transferred him into what the B. Albopulosum was in. There is a picture above. He's about 2.5 inches. 

Do gbb's need hides? I know they web a ton and was wondering if it would be more of an anchor than provide him a place to hide.


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jun 10, 2017)

Kira said:


> Also, I was wondering if the enclosure for my gbb is okay. I transferred him into what the B. Albopulosum was in. There is a picture above. He's about 2.5 inches.
> 
> Do gbb's need hides? I know they web a ton and was wondering if it would be more of an anchor than provide him a place to hide.


I always provide hides, but GBB are heavy webbers. I'd just give him or her a couple of twigs to let them anchor webs to. They'll build their own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

